
McDonald's Value Calculator - gcledingham
http://mcdank-calc.herokuapp.com/
======
DrScump
I don't know if you're seeking feedback, given that this isn't an Ask HN post,
but I would suggest offering _ingredient_ exclusion options (e.g. gluten or
other allergens, non-vegetarian ingredients, mechanically-separated "meat",
etc.)

